# Garp vs. Sakazuki



## trance (Jun 26, 2013)

Garp said he was gonna murder him (or something along those lines). Could he? 

Intel: Manga

Bloodlusted

Scenario 2: Prime Garp (for lulz)


----------



## RF (Jun 26, 2013)

Sakazuki should win this with extreme difficulty seeing how Garp complained about the impact the old age has on him in Water 7. 

Prime Garp wins of course.


----------



## Enel (Jun 26, 2013)

Scenario 1: Akainu extreme-diff
Scenario 2: Garp mid-diff

Hard to explain why, I simply consider Akainu a tiny bit stronger than current Garp.
But Prime Garp is on a whole different level.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 26, 2013)

Scenario 1: Akainu, mid-high difficulty
Scenario 2: Garp, mid difficulty. He was capable of holding his ground against Roger, Shiki and many others. It's just his strength that has declined that much by the events of MF.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2013)

Garp wank is disgusting (Roger was much better than him)

No one can beat Akainul mid diff not even Roger or Prime WB.

S1 Akainu extrem diff.

S2 Garp extrem diff.

Don't forget that Shiki still destroyed 1/2 of Marineford even if Prime Garp and Prime Sengoku was fighting him.

And Akainu > Shiki.


----------



## Alaude (Jun 26, 2013)

Scenario 1: Akainu should win it. 
Scenario 2: Prime Garp would win I think.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 26, 2013)

Garp wins both scenarios. If Garp says he can kill Akainu then he can.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2013)

> Garp wins both scenarios. If Garp says he can kill Akainu then he can.


Vergo said that he will kill Law.
Vergo lost to Law.

Lucci said that he will kill Luffy.
Lucci lost to Luffy.

Akainu > Old Garp with no doubt.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't compare those weaklings to Garp.

How can there be no doubt?


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jun 26, 2013)

Scenario 1: could go either way

Scenario 2: Garp mid-high diff


----------



## RF (Jun 26, 2013)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Don't compare those weaklings to Garp.
> 
> How can there be no doubt?



The man went absolutely mad, it's stupid to take such a statement with literal face value.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 26, 2013)

I wasn't taking it seriously, relax.

Still think Garp would win though.


----------



## RF (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, I wouldn't be surprised if Garp turned out to be stronger, but at this point I doubt it.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 26, 2013)

first scenario akainu

id like to think that second scenario is a tie.


----------



## LB04 (Jun 26, 2013)

No, old WB couldn't do it, old Garp can't do it. 

Akainu wins this with with extrem diff. 

Prime Garp wins high diff.


----------



## Gian Dh (Jun 26, 2013)

S1: Garp could have killed akainu in the context of marineford, by taking him by surprise and pummelling him to death (doesn't have to worry about retarded reflexes due to illnes like WB, he isn't going to take meigou's to the face) high diff.

*HOWEVER* in a fair straight fight akainu should win high to extreme difficulty, and get out with broken bones everywhere.

S2: Roger said that himself and Garp nearly killed each other a lot of times -> Garp was effectively slightly weaker than Roger.
Nonetheless akainu's fruit is very dangerous and Garp can't just Berserk him, Garp mid-high diff.


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 26, 2013)

1: akainu high diff
2: garp high diff


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 26, 2013)

Whether Prime garp can one shot or 2 shot Akainu is the real question


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah Prime Garp can oneshot Akainu.

So Roger is a galaxy buster who can solo Shanks + Mihawk + Aokiji + Akainu + Kaido + Bigmom.

Seriously guys you are pathetic with this disgusting Garp wank.

Even with Sengoku's help he let Shiki destroy 1/2 of Marineford.

And this guy is supposed mid diff Akainu (who's with no doubt stronger than Shiki)?



> Garp was effectively slightly weaker than Roger.


Slightly ?  That's why he's still weaker than an old, ill and stabbed WB and not even second to him?


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 26, 2013)

Old garp loses in xtrm diff

Prime Garp Haki Fist Akaino mid to high diff


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with the consensus: 

1. Akainu

2. Garp

No real question there.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Jun 26, 2013)

Garp wins both, varying degrees of difficulty


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Most pirates shit themselves when they see them


----------



## Gian Dh (Jun 27, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Slightly ?  That's why he's still weaker than an old, ill and stabbed WB and not even second to him?



They never fought, did they? In my hopinion Old garp would have fared equally good as akainu against old ill stabbed whitebeard -> a.k.a. Stalemate until WB gets heart attack, then garp gets a few hits in, but obviously without Hax DF won't do nearly as much damage.

That said: 

This may be an overstimation, BUT Marco was unfazed from YNM from kizaru, but got scratched and bled a little from Garp punch.

I'm not using hurr durr logic and saying that Garp's punch >>>> Kizaru's YNM , but this HAS to mean something.


----------



## Teach (Jun 27, 2013)

1. Akainu - high difficulty
2. Garp - high difficulty


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Teach knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Null (Jun 27, 2013)

1. Garp with extreme diff
2. Garp fists him


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2013)

Gian Dh said:


> That said:
> 
> This may be an overstimation, BUT Marco was unfazed from YNM from kizaru, but got scratched and bled a little from Garp punch.
> 
> I'm not using hurr durr logic and saying that Garp's punch >>>> Kizaru's YNM , but this HAS to mean something.



Garp's punch hurt him because of Busoshoku Haki.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jun 27, 2013)

1. Akainu wins
2. Garp wins


----------



## Gian Dh (Jun 28, 2013)

Trance said:


> Garp's punch hurt him because of Busoshoku Haki.



So you do think Kizaru didn't bother infusing haki in his beams?


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2013)

Gian Dh said:


> So you do think Kizaru didn't bother infusing haki in his beams?



Considering Kizaru's non-serious attitude, maybe.


----------



## Gian Dh (Jun 28, 2013)

It would actually make sense, even though kizaru's YNM was aimed at WB, stupid kizaru


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2013)

Kizaru's DF is already so ridiculously broken, it's a bit scary to think he can snipe down Logia users (assuming he can imbue BH into his lasers).


----------



## Neruc (Jun 28, 2013)

Trance said:


> Kizaru's DF is already so ridiculously broken, it's a bit scary to think he can snipe down Logia users (assuming he can imbue BH into his lasers).



Its obvious he can.

He just doesn't want too.

On topic:
1.Akainu wins high-extreme diff
2.Garp wins mid-high diff.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 28, 2013)

Trance said:


> Kizaru's DF is already so ridiculously broken, it's a bit scary to think he can snipe down Logia users (assuming he can imbue BH into his lasers).



It is scary. Why does he even exist, really.... He's just so so so broken.


----------



## Kid (Jun 28, 2013)

Extravlad stop posting in Garp threads for the love of the world. 

Also 

Scenario 1 : Akainu Ultra Extreme diff
Scenario 2 : Garp Mid+ diff


----------



## trance (Jun 28, 2013)

S1: Garp can most likely do serious damage to Sakazuki but his stamina and endurance is crazy. Sakazuki would outlast Garp.

S2: Garp wins high difficulty.


----------



## mido (Jun 29, 2013)

we actually know nothing about garps true fighting power, prime or not prime
and unless we have seen some flashbacks (i highly doubt we will) we can't debate about it

this threads have to stop


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Jun 29, 2013)

S1)Akainu wins extreme difficulty.

S2)Garp wins med difficulty


----------



## Lycka (Jun 29, 2013)

Prime Garp if he can get a clean hit ohko's Akainu (like how whitebeard snuck up behind Akainu). Prime Harp takes it lower mid difficulty in a regular fight.

Old Garp takes it high end mid difficulty. Maybe high after time skip. (WB two shot him whilst  nearly dead)


----------



## Lycka (Jun 29, 2013)

Trance said:


> Garp's punch hurt him because of Busoshoku Haki.



Marco ain't a logia. And Akainus Full on Bloodlusted Magma punch to Marcos Face did.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. Oda tellings us something  :mhmm


----------



## trance (Jun 29, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Marco ain't a logia. And Akainus Full on Bloodlusted Magma punch to Marcos Face did.... ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. Oda tellings us something  :mhmm



I know Marco's not a Logia. If Garp didn't use BH, Marco would've easily resisted it just like Kizaru's lasers.


----------



## Lycka (Jun 29, 2013)

Hmm... Probably


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 29, 2013)

Did someone say that prime garp can ONESSHOT akainu???


----------



## Lycka (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes. If Harp gets a perfect clean hit Akainu dies. Mihawk could do the same. Akainu could not as evidenced by himiin able to scratch Marco with a bloodlusted magma punch where as Garp casually fucks him with a normal punch.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 29, 2013)

Prime garp could one shot Akainu if he got the free hit that MF whitebeard did


----------



## trance (Jun 29, 2013)

Oneshot an Admiral? Prime Garp is not God.


----------



## Lycka (Jun 30, 2013)

Mihawk Aokiji and Whitebeard all can. They ain't gods.


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> Mihawk Aokiji and Whitebeard all can. They ain't gods.



With his sword, Mihawk can cause some serious damage but Sakazuki also has insane durability as well BH he can use to further increase his durability. 

Kuzan is not oneshotting someone slightly stronger than him.

WB's already shown he can't oneshot.


----------



## Zyrax (Jun 30, 2013)

at Anybody one shooting an admiral


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jun 30, 2013)

I would give it high-extreme difficulty to Akainu against Old Garp and extreme difficulty to  Prime Garp against Akainu. I would say that Prime Akainu should be very close in strenght to Prime Garp, no need for current generation to be weaker.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 30, 2013)

It's no question that prime garp and whoop Akainu's ass.

But old Garp i wonder about that.  Garp has aged considerably better than people like WB and Rayleigh.  Stamina was holding back rayleigh which we know Garp has no issue with, His haki is better than AKainu and he's faster than Akainu.  

So how does Akainu really beat him?


----------



## Jungle (Jul 2, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Whether Prime garp can one shot or 2 shot Akainu is the real question



He probably(I guess, based on hyped) can defeat him, but he can't one shot him.


----------



## RF (Jul 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's no question that prime garp and whoop Akainu's ass.
> 
> But old Garp i wonder about that.  Garp has aged considerably better than people like WB and Rayleigh.  Stamina was holding back rayleigh which we know Garp has no issue with, His haki is better than AKainu and* he's faster than Akainu. *
> 
> So how does Akainu really beat him?



There's no proof supporting the bolded.

And besides, there are dozens of other battle stats in which Akainu is superior to Garp, such as firepower, destructive capacity, durability, endurance, stamina etc. etc.


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> There's no proof supporting the bolded.
> 
> And besides, there are dozens of other battle stats in which Akainu is superior to Garp, such as firepower, destructive capacity, durability, endurance, stamina etc. etc.



He has also more intelligence and (arguably) better Haki.

All of Garp's feats and the way he is portrayed and hyped definitely suggests he is (or most likely was) an extreme physical powerhouse and tank.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 2, 2013)

scenario 1: garp wins extreme difficulty

scenario 2: garp wins mid-high difficulty


----------



## Harard (Jul 2, 2013)

LB04 said:


> *No, old WB couldn't do it, old Garp can't do it.
> *
> Akainu wins this with with extrem diff.
> 
> Prime Garp wins high diff.



Stupid way to prove doubters wrong. Old WB still got the best of Akainu one on one.

Old Garp of 2 years ago beats Akainu with extreme difficulty. Though as of today, Akainu should be above Garp.

Prime Garp wins comfortably but gets a few scratches here and there.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with Harvard and Canute


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 2, 2013)

Fuck everyone who thinks Prime Garp can mid diff, the greatest vilains in the series (with BB)


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Fuck everyone who *thinks* Prime Garp can mid diff, the greatest vilains in the series (with BB)



It's their own opinion if they think that and since there's no evidence to prove them wrong, shut the fuck up. That prime Garp was mostly for lulz anyway.


----------



## LB04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Harard said:


> Stupid way to prove doubters wrong. Old WB still got the best of Akainu one on one.
> 
> Old Garp of 2 years ago beats Akainu with extreme difficulty. Though as of today, Akainu should be above Garp.
> 
> Prime Garp wins comfortably but gets a few scratches here and there.



After a surprise attack to Akainu's head followed by WB losing half of his own head before he managed to put Akainu down for the moment. And then Akainu gets up and manages to fight Marco, Vista, Croc and others. Doesn't sound dead to me. 

Old Garp doesn't get a surprise attack. He has to fight through Akainu's defense before he can even get close enough to do damage and then has to do more damage than a bloodlusted WB's quakes. And not loose his head while he's at it. 

WB was the world strongest man, was bloodlusted and had a free shot which caught Akainu off guard. He still nearly died. And what he achived by losing half his head was that Akainu was out of the war for a few minutes but then showed up again and was still strong enough to fight WB's first mate and other commanders without losing. 

Does Garp get a free shot? No. Is he stronger than WB? No. Is he bloodlusted? Yes. Does he win this scenario if he puts Akainu down for a few moments while he himself dies and Akainu lives? No. 
I don't see how an old Garp is supposed to do this. WB has better hype than him, was bloodlusted and had a free shot and still nearly died while Akainu managed to survive. So really, what has old Garp going for himself? 

It's already been shown that injuries don't matter when you're bloodlusted in OP. How else could a Luffy that was half dead after two Rokugans manage to beat Lucci after being hit a third time by that and with Lucci being in a much better condition than Luffy? 
Lucci tried to tank a giant pistol when both he and Luffy were close to top condition and only came close to being unconscious. But now he nearly dies.
Don't see a reason why this shouldn't apply to WB. And even with all those injuries he was still  the WSM until he nearly died against Akainu. And even then his remaining strength impressed Sengoku. 

Now, why should Garp, who is weaker than WB and doesn't get a free shot be able to kill Akainu? He needs to get close to land hits. Only gives Akainu a chance to kill him or seriously injure him. Even if he lands hits, Akainu recovered in time to attack WB despite having been caught off guard and nearly killed him. Doubt Garp can do the same damage with one hit that WB can cause with a quake. 

So, there you have my reasoning. Happy?


.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 3, 2013)

Akainu takes this, but not without some difficulty. I'm convinced that Marco used some measure of Armament Haki to guard against Akainu's magma punch, and I have no doubts that Garp is capable of doing the same. I just can't see him having the opportunity to do much else but stay on the defense against those crazy magma attacks, with a very stubborn Sakazuki pushing him to exhaustion.


----------



## Federer (Jul 3, 2013)

Akainu kills old Garp.

It's probably a stalemate if he faces prime Garp. I feel like Akainu is gonna fight Luffy at the end.


----------



## Slenderman (Jul 3, 2013)

Akainu defeats old Garp with high difficulty and Prime Garp defeats Akainu with high difficulty.


----------



## Lycka (Jul 7, 2013)

Old Garp whoops his ass high mid difficulty.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> *There's no proof supporting the bolded.*
> 
> And besides, there are dozens of other battle stats in which Akainu is superior to Garp, such as firepower, destructive capacity, durability, endurance, stamina etc. etc.



Garp is a top tier physical brawler.... scratch that a legendary top tier physical brawler. Speed is a must have for guys like him.

Durability is something i'd still give to garp because he had spent the years primarily honing his body and skills Akainu had to spend a good amount of time with his DF since it has a learning curve.

Endurance/Stamina  isn't going to matter much because Garp is going to be up in Akainu's face constantly pushing him with considerably heavy hits,   Garp IS physically stronger than Akainu and has crazy will power.  You've seen luffy makes no sense to believe that his grandfather doesn't have a shitload of that plus change.

Fire power and destructive capabilities can be countered with Garp's level of Haki.  Of course if we are talking time skip Akainu and retired Garp Akainu should be stronger than him by now.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 7, 2013)

Akainu beats old Garp with high-difficulty.

Prime Garp beats Akainu with high-difficulty.


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

LB04 said:


> After a surprise attack to Akainu's head followed by WB losing half of his own head before he managed to put Akainu down for the moment. And then Akainu gets up and manages to fight Marco, Vista, Croc and others. Doesn't sound dead to me.
> 
> Old Garp doesn't get a surprise attack. He has to fight through Akainu's defense before he can even get close enough to do damage and then has to do more damage than a bloodlusted WB's quakes. And not loose his head while he's at it.
> 
> ...



tl;dr

And I don't need to read it either, because if you're gonna say old Whitebeard can't defeat Akainu, then absolutely nothing you say here will convince me otherwise. Why? Because you're simply wrong.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol Akainu will kill Garp. Akainu is younger now thanks to Bonnie. 
Garp is just a retired old man now. Maybe he can win against Akainu but he'll die afterwards too. If Garp doesnt have CoC then he doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## Typhon (Jul 8, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> There's no proof supporting the bolded.
> 
> And besides, there are dozens of other battle stats in which Akainu is superior to Garp, such as firepower, destructive capacity, *durability, endurance*, stamina etc. etc.


Haha no... I'll give you stamina due to Garp's old age and fire power & destructive capacity for obvious reasons, but there is no way Akainu is more durable, has better endurance, and faster when Akainu is a logia and Garp is a brawler. That just makes no sense.


Trance said:


> *He has also more intelligence and (arguably) better Haki.*
> 
> All of Garp's feats and the way he is portrayed and hyped definitely suggests he is (or most likely was) an extreme physical powerhouse and tank.



First off, how do you even argue Sakazuki has better haki when we have nothing to go off but the instance where Garp actually managed to bypass Marco's ability.

Second off, Garp may act like an idiot, but it's also baseless to say Akainu is smarter then him.


----------



## RF (Jul 8, 2013)

Uhm, Akainu took Whitebeard's most powerful attack, recuperated in a matter of minutes and took on his entire crew afterwards. 

He also fought Aokiji for 10 days.

Garp is not more durable than him, and neither does he have better endurance.


----------



## Kid (Jul 8, 2013)

> Uhm, Akainu took Whitebeard's most powerful attack, recuperated in a matter of minutes and took on his entire crew afterwards.



No. 

Also meanwhile akainu was hanging like a bitch underground , an almost dead whitebeard fodderized blackbeard.



> He also fought Aokiji for 10 days.



True 



> Garp is not more durable than him, and neither does he have better endurance.



You don't know


----------



## RF (Jul 8, 2013)

> No.
> 
> Also meanwhile akainu was hanging like a bitch underground , an almost dead whitebeard fodderized blackbeard.



Uh yeah. He didn't get up immediately, sure, but a chapter later. And fought all the commanders. 



> You don't know



No reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jul 8, 2013)

Teach said:


> 1. Akainu - high difficulty
> 2. Garp - high difficulty



Yeah this. 

He was angry for a brief moment, don't think he would have seriously attacked Sakazuki at any rate. But even if they fought, I think old Garp having lost some strength and most likely stamina wouldn't be able to keep up with Sakazuki who's at his peak now. 

Prime Garp if they hype is to be believed would probably shade it. No one is taking out an Admiral, least of all an FV candidate, with anything short of very high difficulty in any case.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 8, 2013)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Yeah this.
> 
> He was angry for a brief moment, don't think he would have seriously attacked Sakazuki at any rate. But even if they fought, I think old Garp having lost some strength and most likely stamina wouldn't be able to keep up with Sakazuki who's at his peak now.
> 
> Prime Garp if they hype is to be believed would probably shade it.* No one is taking out an Admiral, least of all an FV candidate, with anything short of very high difficulty in any case*.



roger and prime whitebeard definitely can take out an admiral without very high difficulty considering whitebeard already did it with very high difficulty after being stabbed through the chest, getting very old and having a heart attack.

I think prime garp can too


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 8, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> roger and prime whitebeard definitely can take out an admiral without very high difficulty considering whitebeard already did it with very high difficulty after being stabbed through the chest, getting very old and having a heart attack.
> 
> I think prime garp can too



Except that WB lost half his face in the process.  Battle difficulty is not measured  only how fast you take out your opponent but the damage you sustain yourself.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 10, 2013)

Garp takes both scenarios. 

1. High-Extreme

2. High, possibly mid. All depends on just how strong Roger, WB and Garp were in their prime.

I'll admit it though, I'm biased towards Garp. 

Though he has does have the best strength feat in manga [_even in his old age_], cornered the Pirate King multiple times, aged better than WB and Rayleigh, offered Admiral position several times, Hero of the Marines etc.


----------



## Samsam101 (Oct 7, 2013)

Akainu > old garp barely prime garp > akainu medium high diff, roger prime > akainu medium diff wb prime > akainu medium diff . Whiteboard could have killed akainu had he not fallen Ito the gorge at marine ford easssily he's not that strong.


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2013)

Nothing has changed. Red Dog wins high-extreme difficulty.


----------



## Orca (Oct 7, 2013)

1. Akainu very high diff.
2. Garp very high diff.

And WB didn't beat beat akainu at MF. Well not in a head on fight anyway.


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2013)

Luffee said:


> And WB didn't beat beat akainu at MF. Well not in a head on fight anyway.



He did beat Akainu but it took difficulty and wasn't a "godstomp" like so many blindly believe.


----------



## Orca (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> He did beat Akainu but it took difficulty and wasn't a "godstomp" like so many blindly believe.



It wasn't in a head on fight is what i meant. They were shown to be pretty much equal in their short skirmishes. WB beat him when akainu was focused on marco, jinbei n luffy.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Oct 7, 2013)

Off topic this gens Garp is Coby not Smoker


----------

